# Chimneys



## Onarooftop (May 19, 2008)

Hi everyone. I own a rooifing company. More times than not when we go to do a residential shingle job, the chimney could use some TLC. What are some steps that I can take to help the chimney out while we are their doing the roof.
We always step-flash, and counterflash the chimneys and then use a polyurethane sealant like Np1 to seal where the reglet is.
What about stuff like sealing the chimney with a clear coating. Using a rubber like coating on the top of the chimney (I think called the crown). Grinding out loose mortar and re-pointing. 
Things along those lines. 
Also, what brands of these products are the best to use. Proffesional Grade?


Thanks,
Onarooftop:shifty:


----------



## stacker (Jan 31, 2006)

all of the above.


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

​


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

Jon,

Would that Masonry Concrete product usage be considered the same as a minor tuck-pointing job, as far as a professional description of the work to be ensued?

I have seen other brands, which have similar names, but all in allm they are just the same as poluurethane sealants with a gritty texture, such as Mameco/Vulkem Sealant.

So, by applying what basically is a caulking, albeit a high quality product, would that be considered tuck-pointing, or qwould a different name be associated with that particular task?

Thanks,

Ed


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

I think its more, putting a bandaid on a surface wound as opposed to something that needs a tourniquet. 




Ed the Roofer said:


> Jon,
> 
> Would that Masonry Concrete product usage be considered the same as a minor tuck-pointing job, as far as a professional description of the work to be ensued?
> 
> ...


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

More like cutting off your arm for a bruised finger.

Ed, that would be like me advising someone with damaged shingles to just spread some roofing mastic around on the area.

To the original poster, it would be providing an added value to be able to competently repair chimneys while you are up there. That would include tuckpointing, sealing, and repairing/repouring crowns and installing chimney caps.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

Tscarborough said:


> More like cutting off your arm for a bruised finger.
> 
> *Ed, that would be like me advising someone with damaged shingles to just spread some roofing mastic around on the area.*
> 
> To the original poster, it would be providing an added value to be able to competently repair chimneys while you are up there. That would include tuckpointing, sealing, and repairing/repouring crowns and installing chimney caps.


Thats what I figured, but since someone referred to a product like that in this thread, there must me some minorly relative benefit from using it, possibly to prevent additional shaling or loosening of the mortar joints from additional moisture infusion permeating to the inner reaches of the masonry brick products and possibly defer some future repairs off for an additional period of time.

Personally, I would not call that tuck-pointing, but I wanted to see if that was anyone elses envisionment of a minor repair.

Ed


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

There is a short term benefit, with long term problems caused by it's use.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

What would be the problems associated with its use?

I will guess at one or two that I figure would make sense to me.

When a true professional goes there in the future to point it correctly, the diamond blade will burn through the polyurethane sealant.

Also, moisture which should evenly flow over the exterior would possibly be diverted in behind the sealant and cause additional shaling and moisture permeation.

Further damage may not become evident, due to the concealment of the original problems that were obvious in the first place.

Any more than that and am somewhat on target or way off base?

Ed


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

most of the chimneys I come across tuckpointing is just like putting a bandaid over it as well. 

Many times the whole thing needs to be tore down because the brick are pretty much rotted right through for the better part of the chimney. Even there are spots on the chimney where the bricks face is popping or crumbling off, its more than likely best to rebuild it in my opinion.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

6 String has it. It is not so much that that caulk doesn't work, it is just that it doesn't fix the problem that caused the symptom that the caulk is used to treat.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

What are your guys opinions on applying a sealer on the exterior surface, not as a repair solution for what we were talking about previously, but as a bit of potential preventative maintenance?

Also, which product that is readily available would be appropriate?

I subscribe to the Copperfield catalog, so am familiar with their line of products.

I am asking, because I have heard both pro's and con's regarding trapping in moisture in the masonry structure.

Would the crown need a sealer, which i would tend to think is an obvious Yes, bit what do I know?

Ed


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

You use a sealer that won't trap moisture. There are plenty, I prefer Chemprobe PrimApell 200 for hard brick and stone, and Sure Clean Siloxane PD for porous.


----------



## Onarooftop (May 19, 2008)

THANKS,

Let's say I did all of what I said and installed a chimney cap. What would you charge for a service like that in your area?


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

OnaRoofTop,

I don't think the question,"What Would They Charge" is pertinent.

I think you should determine what it would cost you to do it, how much overhead and profit you need from it and finally, what would the value of that additional service be for the home owner if it was provided for them.


The few masons that have replied so far, really know their stuff and probably price accordingly to their trade skills and reputation.

As a newcomer, you have both a negative and a positive working for you.

A. You have no masonry experience to fall back on and refer to.

but 

B. Once you have gained the confidence of the customer you have a contract with, they will more assuredly go along with your suggestions.

Use B. to your advantage and offer a premium service, even if you have to hire the best and most expensive mason in your area to provide the skills worthy of those fees.

Ed


----------



## artisanstone (Nov 27, 2007)

:clap:I'm just impressed that you know the work "reglet".


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

aka "Raggle Joint" too.

I stayed at a Hloiday Inn Express and instead of the Gideons Bible, they had the Masonry Bible.

Ed


----------



## mestone (Feb 20, 2008)

reglet flashing without a good sealer is useless


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

Ed the Roofer said:


> I stayed at a Hloiday Inn Express and instead of the Gideons Bible, they had the Masonry Bible.
> 
> Ed


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## eekie34 (Jun 14, 2008)

call a mason.


----------

